# HELP PLZ Bloody foot on robo hamster HELP PLZ



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Currently i have 2 roborovski dwarf hamsters (females) and my favorite one (Pudding) wasn't out running when i came home from a movie at 11pm but her sis was even though Pudding always was out first and for the longest. I panicked and immediatly checked their nest and she was awake and alive ! Thank god!! But when i lifted her and checked her for any inhjures i noticed a very red bit on the heel of her back foot, upon closer inspection it looked like it was a small cut or some form of blood! PLEASE HELP ME!! She has a flying saucer wheel not a wire one and i don't know what to do!! I love her so much please tell me how bad this could be and what i need to do im gonna try my hardest to get a pic of it in the morning please help i'm so worried !!


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

UPDATE :

Pudding is definitly sitting on her bad foot in a wierd way and is a lot less active, Please help me i will post the second i find her dead if she sadly passes so you don't have to waste your time after that but there is still hope so please if you read this share any knowledge, i love her so much im begging you. Help.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Vet?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this . You must take her to a vet today .


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thankfuly Pudding is still alive (i've had bad experiances with hamsters before so im trying to perepare for the worst) her sister (Strawberry ) is in the same cage as
Her so if Pudding does pass away i want to try and make sure Strawberry is fine, they always sleep in the same nest and share everything even though there is 2 of everything and i don't want her stressed out. Any advice?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

GREAT! No vets open today and dad is reluctant to take her to a vet tomorrow ! Well if she's still alive when i get back from my best friends party im going to get help to take a pic pf it for here and tomorrow if its still bad and it still sticks out wierd when she sits i'm going to call my mum, she'll do anything for me.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Nyah626 said:


> GREAT! No vets open today and dad is reluctant to take her to a vet tomorrow ! Well if she's still alive when i get back from my best friends party im going to get help to take a pic pf it for here and tomorrow if its still bad and it still sticks out wierd when she sits i'm going to call my mum, she'll do anything for me.


A vet will have an emergency service you can call out of hours. If your hamster is in pain you need to get her to someone ASAP.

Going to a party whilst an animal needs help isn't on I'm afraid.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well for one thing im freakn 12 so when my stingy father says " she's not limping or in obvious pain your going to the party bc i bought a present and she's your bestie so u would regret not going !" i have no choice second my dad says it'll put too much stress on her to go even though im ment to be the one who knows the most! I don't see him going on forums!! Sorry thst turned into a rant, anyway she still eats walks runs on the wheel and drinks, she doesn't limp and it looks like it's healing which is good so unfortunatly the best i can do is tomorrow. Also im panicking so much because most of my hamsters before have died early on in their lives, i can only get [email protected] hamsters here in northern ireland so that probably has a part to play in it, trust me i care so much about my hammies but as a stupid child who is too mature to like what she is able to do bc she is a child, there really isnt too much i can do.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

That's funny, your profile says you are 18.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah well sometimes websites don't let you on unless your a certian age and i cant rely on my parents to keep a close watch on threads, they probably wouldn't bother to use forums anyway even if they did have controll of the account so i made it and use it, i didn't want to risk not getting on so i thought it would be better to just lie about my age.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Also anyone know of any good vets for small animals in the Downpatrick area of Northern Ireland?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

She call your mum.

Withholding veterinary care from an animal in need is illegal.

At 12 you are old enough to understand that your pet needs a vet - today.

Google for a vet nearby.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I really don't understand what you want us to do . We've given you advice and its up to you whether you take it or not. .


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sorry i dropped my phone and it broke the day after i took Pudding to the vet even though she looked almost perfectly fine, the vet was annoyed and said she was fine. Now i have another problem though, Strawberry is actully a boy and he was mating with Pudding this morning so i had to split them up.


----------

